# Fur Prices



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

This is from a Lincoln Nebraska buyers facebook page

raccoon
Select finished
4x. $14
3x $10
2x $7
1x. $2
Green
$10
$7
$4
Carcass
$9
$6
$3
Those prices will cover raccoon along the I-80 corridor and north. I will do my best on raccoon south of there, but there are areas I just can't buy raccoon from.

Coyotes
Commercial semi heavy
Finished
35
15
5
Green
30
10
5
Carcass
25
10
1
Commercial heavies
Finished
45
25
5
Green
40
20
5
Carcass
35
15
1
Western semi
Finished
70
50
20
Green
60
45
5
Carcass
50
35
5

Muskrat
15.5"-$4.5
14"-$3.5
12.5"-$2
10.5-$.5
Slt dmg-$2
Carcass
$2

Mink
Male finished
10
6
Female finished
6
2
Male carcass
9
5
Female carcass
5
1

Beaver
Carcass
7
4
1
Green
9
6
3
Finished
10
7
4

Badger
Commercial carcass
5-10
Western carcass
15-25

Fox carcass
5-8
Finished
8-12

I like the average for the Western Semi Heavy Finished Yotes at the $50-70 range! I may even sell one week carcass and buy me and Sir Harry Winston a steak! :smile:

BTW...C2C will be buying TWO new pickup;s this year at his prices, as I am betting those Finished Canadian Light Heavies will be $120 US average!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang, I wish I could find someone to buy green pelts off me in AZ...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hahahaha .. Hope so Larry , if I make enough money for 2 pickups I'll give the first , I mean second one to you ..lol .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

No need for a new pickup. However. if you would be so kind as to donate funds for an engine-transmission operation on the Suburban It would be appreciated. Hint Hint!

BTW...short on time, I am breaking new ground. I purchased cable stakes from Mr. Hoffman and the gang. There will be just a few re-bar stakes go in this season. My plan is to drill a pilot, push them give them in and do the yank thing to set them. I hate trying unproven new line items (to me) as I will lose hours of sleep wondering how many ~$20.00 traps and $50.00 yotes I lost; until they have proven themselves.

Another new thing to me is I am going to concentrate more on is rub sets then trash sets & cubby sets for cats this season. This means Ill be nailing more to trees than using stakes. Now nailing traps does not worry me! As here in the land of corn Iowa's biggest ridge runner boars could not loosen a nail. So no bouncing kitty will have a chance.

Over Christmas break Ill weld up 100 or so new T bars with #9 wire to hang my C2C snares from. :smile: My only gift I ask for is snow for tracking!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Weve had lots of snow here Larry but it's slipping away as I prepare to start hanging cable . I'll be using the same bait sites as in the past so know where to hang the first 40 snares cause of past success ..The new site is gonna take a little more experimenting . My son is setting it and we are both a little on edge because this site has a couple grizz that den in the area and they have been known to come out even in the dead of winter for a look around . If they happen to find the bait we are done in this one . Kinda spooky and weird setting snares 50 miles out on the prairie and having to worry about bears . :frusty:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yah I hear you, cut fresh griz. track yesterday going the same direction as me, low brush and no trees.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Both of your post sound spooky to me. :track:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry said:


> Both of your post sound spooky to me. :track:


Isnt that the truth !! took the settlers 200 years to get them under control and wary of man . Now with the treehuggers help the bears are back in full force and have more rights than the ranchers .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No more grizzly hunting allowed here after this year, the area I hunt yotes which is where the tracks were has 14 that have been seen on game cams.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Those prices are horrible... I haven't been paying attention to the market, hopefully the prices will go up.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Those prices are horrible... I haven't been paying attention to the market, hopefully the prices will go up.


In general yes they are horrible. Yote and Cat prices remain very high IMHO.

Can you Imagine a XXXL blanket from a 60lb beaver and only getting $9 for it. Heck you can get more for the castors and skulls.

I lay in bed at night wondering if fur men are blind to the fact that tree huggers are giving up on direct hits and lobbying against global fur trade and export? Again; and I am as much as fault as the rest,as I just joined trapper protection groups this year. Larry is an idiot! :mad2: at me!

We all need to pool our moneys and get them to a our state organization and a single countrywide organization to lobby for us. I promised myself that $10.00 from each yote and cat caught this season will go to the state and countrywide trappers group.

Basically Ill be skinning for free, but its time I start. If for nothing more the animals sake as only we hunters and trappers can control the predators. After seeing what no human intervention is doing regarding the decimation of wildlife is doing because our birds of prey populations are out of control, we definitely need intervention on fur bearer predator populations.

Last paragraph. I grew deeply concerned when I heard trappers at the National Trappers Convention stating there are few mink and muskrats around compared to the 60-early 80's. All blaming these low populations on low stream conditions and drought instead of seeing the big picture. I am concerned as they fail to be complete trappers and do not see that under the conditions mink and muskrat get picked off easily by the very high population of red tailed hawks and owls roosting along the streams. In the 60's we had lots of low streams and yet we caught lots of stream critters, because winged predators were less. But yet they still exercise blame it on such things as drought. Worse yet like sheep and lemmings they blindly follow the thing biologist say because they were wrongly educated. I go along with Cat on this one in that colleges especially the ones without a good science program teach in a twisted way. I wish colleges would stop teaching these youngsters only 1/2 the preaching s of Adolf Leopold. For even he shot wolves because he knew about predator control. But yet the liberal professors teach only his conservation environmental impact from a flora perspective. Open your eyes people, think outside of what the arm chair biologist are dictating. Pay attention to all in the wild as your passion for calling and trapping depends on it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I hear you... I am a member of Southwest Fur Harvesters, Arizona Wildlife Federation and I used to be a member of Arizona Trappers Association. I try with what little money I have... I did donate a little to California Trappers Association, to help with legal costs... We all know how that turned out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry I don't see anything about bobcat prices.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

They were not posted on the Lincoln Fur page as none were turned in for sale.

I honestly believe from my earlier review of Petska Furs, Groenwald Furs, NAFA and FHA Sales late 2017 auction results, the prices for eastern will be around $70 average and Westerns will be $300-$600. Of course the larger light bellies with more spots will fetch the highest dollars. Yellow bellies and kittens will be low dollar.

One thing about Cats, unlike yotes the longer the season goes the better the fur price. Up to a point, it appears the bellies start to yellow once the snow clears during the late January thaw.

If you would like to follow here is the Facebook Page for Lincoln Fur. https://www.facebook.com/lincolnfur/


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Larry.

Larry, check out the raccoon Creek Outdoors professional fur handling video " coyote part one" on YouTube... You can just search YouTube for coyote skinning machine and click on the video from raccoon Creek Outdoors if you want... You might still have time to build one ????


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you very much. I built one many years ago that goes in my hitch receiver and gets it strenght from a 1500 lb electric winch. Though; I have found, if I am steel trapping and they are warm I can skin them faster and easier without it. Using my knee and a burlap rag and a fence post.

Perhaps after my Christmas Break Ill take it back with me. Especially if I learn to snare as well as Cam (C2C)! It takes a good trapper to catch 10 yotes in one night. If that happens to me Ill need it as stiff cold yotes pull hard.

NOTE: C2C has and will always have my admiration as a excellent snare-man, No different then Mark Steinman has the same admiration because of the way he sweet talks in the yotes and cats almost every outing. Thank you both for sharing your experiences, stories and methods!

Fact is I built my mechanical puller for the days when I was trapping raccoons. Especially for the weeks when a guy could snatch 200-300 from the Iowa river shoreline's from a boat. Maybe someday when raccoons get to $25.00 or more I'll start again. Its allot of work however and takes a big flatbottom boat with a reliable motor. Even cold raccoons skin easy, but putting up finished raccoon skins its another matter and takes allot of time. I for one hate fleshing all that grease off. In Iowa the land of Corn and Soybeans, the raccoons pack on inches of grease this time of the year. I suppose its a scaled down fat reserve similar to bears. We grow allot of raccoons here and always have, at least since I was 8 catching them in barns back in the early 60's.

Sorry I am blabbing, just bored, the Cabin is packed. I am ready to roll in the Early AM!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Be safe in your travels Larry, I will be watching for your results. Pretty warm out here right now, suposed to be 70 plus degrees today in the central Colorado area and in the lower to mid 60's for the next several days. I'll probably be sitting in my deer blind tomorrow in shorts and tee shirt.

Again be safe on the roads, people are just crazy these days.


----------

